# Brp?



## PFJRacing (Feb 11, 2015)

Are BRP cars & parts still being made?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

PFJRacing said:


> Are BRP cars & parts still being made?


I don't think so


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

As far as I know, Bud has switched to making only slot car chassis.


----------

